
What Mark Zuckerberg's resume looked like before Facebook? - aginovski
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6489059831813677057/
======
Madeindjs
I think he'll never need a resume anymore..

~~~
aginovski
The Facebook directors' board will say that, but yeah probably.

